# MSF Swatches



## delic1999 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are the 8 MSF's I presently have. I'm sure I will add more to my collection so I'll post them here once I get them. I have lighter than NC15 skin for referance.






Lightscapade, Soft and Gentle
Glissade, Redhead, Petticoat
Porcelain Pink, Northern Lights, Light Flush


First some close ups of the colors




Lightscapade and Soft and Gentle





Glissade, Redhead, Petticoat
Porcelain Pink, Northern Lights, Light Flush





Left to right
Lighscapade, Glissade, Redhead, Northern Lights, Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Light Flush, Soft and Gentle
all applied hevily to show color





This is of the Redhead MSF. The left is the two pinks together, the middle is all 4 colors, the right is the two gold/peach colors together.

If you have any MSF swatches that you want to add to this post go ahead! It would be nice to have an area just for MSF swatches (that's if there isn't one already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Almost black. (Feb 8, 2009)

I only have Petticoat and I really love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my swatch:











On my face:


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 9, 2009)

all clicakable thumbs. click to enlarge:




brunette







petticoat







so ceylon


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

I have 9 msf's in total






Left to Right
Top Row: So ceylon, New Vegas and Redhead
Middle: Blonde, Brunette and Global Glow
Bottom: Gold Deposit, Petticoat and Light Flush






Left to Right:
Light FLush, Petticoat and Blonde





Light Flush and Petticoat





Petticoat and Blonde





Light Flush and Blonde






Swatch on nc43
Left to right: Blonde, Petticoat and Light flush





Gold Deposit, So Ceylon and Global Glow





Gold Deposit and So Ceylon





So Ceylon nd Global Glow





Gold Deposit and Global Glow





Swatch on nc43
Left to right: Global Glow, So Ceylon and Gold Deposit





Left to Right: Redhead, New Vegas and Brunette





Redhead and New Vegas





New Vegas and Brunette





Redhead and Brunette





Swatch of Brunette, New Vegas and Redhead


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Mar 18, 2009)

My ex-MSF collection. Majority gone except for Petticoat and Porcelain Pink (PP for sale only!).

Taken with flash! *pop!*

(For keyword search)
Stereo Rose, Petticoat, Light Flush, Lightscapade, Porcelain Pink, Glissade


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 23, 2009)

my msfs:





swatches:




L to R: Light Flush, New Vegas, Lightscapade, Soft & Gentle, Petticoat, Porcelain Pink, Blonde, Perfect Topping


----------



## Alliestella (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## blowyourmind (May 2, 2009)

up close pics & swatches

New Vegas:





Light Flush:





Lightscapade:





Soft & Gentle:





Petticoat:





Porcelain Pink:





Blonde:





Perfect Topping:





Shooting Star:





Glissade:





all swatches:




L to R: Glissade, Shooting Star, Perfect Topping, Blonde, Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Soft & Gentle, Lightscapade, Light Flush, New Vegas.

up close of Shooting Star & Glissade swatches:




(Glissade didn't show up too well in this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2009)




----------



## blowyourmind (May 4, 2009)

just bought another one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So Ceylon:





Glissade & So Ceylon swatches:




I think Glissade showed up better in this pic


----------



## Soire (May 5, 2009)

Petticoat.






Global Glow.






Global Glow left, Petticoat right. Flash.






Natural light.


----------



## Kesha (Jul 9, 2009)

MSFs

Bigger Image: http://img.makeupalley.com/9/1/3/6/1342467.JPG


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 31, 2009)

Blonde & Petticoat
















indoor light





outdoor light


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 19, 2009)

I've recently fallen out of rabid-love with MSFs, so the only one of these I still have are the Sugarsweet MSFs--Refined and Perfect Topping.  But these will remain for your swatch-viewing pleasure!

Refined:






Perfect Topping:






Redhead:






So Ceylon:






Gold Spill:






Petticoat:






Top:  L-R Petticoat, Gold Spill, So Ceylon
Bottom:  L-R Perfect Topping, Refined, Redhead






L-R:  Petticoat, Gold Spill, So Ceylon, Refined, Redhead, Perfect Topping






L-R:  Petticoat with little veining, Petticoat with heavy veining
Just to show you how variable Petticoat can be, even within one MSF!






L-R:  Each Redhead stripe, all stripes together






L-R:  So Ceylon, darkest stripe in Redhead





On NC25 skin with Painterly p/p base

(excuse the mess on my desk in these pictures!)


----------



## Ailey (Nov 1, 2009)

Lightscapade, Shimpagne, Petticoat, Light Flush and Northern Light


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Here are some of my MSF's...


From Colour Craft Collection:


----------



## primor2 (Nov 6, 2009)

mac msf brunette
mac msf shooting star
mac msf red head

mac msf brunette left red head middle shooting star right









brunette





red head





shooting star





mac msf brunette left red head middle shooting star right


----------



## ledisxo (Dec 1, 2009)

Stereo rose 










Will add swatches in a few mins..off now ;D


----------



## Kesha (Dec 6, 2009)

Colors of MSF, hope it helps

up - down, left-right
SOFT&GENTLE, SHOOTING STAR, GOLD DEPOSIT, SUNNY BY NATURE, NEW VEGAS, REFINED
Blonde, Red Head, Brunette, Smooth Merge, Triple Fusion, Warm Blend
PETTICOAT, PETTICOAT, LIGHT FLUSH, WARMED, CHEEKY BRONZE, NEW VEGAS
Porcelain Pink, Northern Light, Perfect Topping, Glissade, Shimpagne, Naked You
GOLD SPILL, GLOBAL GLOW, SO CEYLON

bigger image: http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5524/imgp7482z.jpg


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Light Flush MSF


----------

